
“oh by” is a simple primitive that you can use to condense information - rsync
https://0x.co/hnfaq.html
======
rsync
We have an "HN FAQ" for things that (I think) would interest the HN Community,
but there is, of course, a regular FAQ as well.[1]

There are also examples[2].

The most interesting emergent use-case we have seen is ad-hoc organizational
details ... that is, I know that you're all going to meet somewhere at time X,
and when you all get there you will need information Y, but that information
doesn't exist yet ... so when you get there, look for the Oh By Code and that
will give you the information you need.[3]

[1] [https://0x.co/faq.html](https://0x.co/faq.html)

[2] [https://0x.co/examples.html](https://0x.co/examples.html)

------
mpbm
Oh wow, yeah, are we supposed to get "zero x" out of "oh by"? Even having that
explained to me barely makes sense.

Something like "FYI" (for your information)would be more intuitive.

Even trying something like *.co (asterisk) would make more sense while still
being weird because asterisks usually mark the fact that more information is
available.

------
smt88
0x/"oh by" is an unfortunate name because "0" and "O" are difficult to
distinguish in most fonts. It'll be even more confusing because the character
is "0" and you're suggesting to pronounce it as "oh". Outside the
programming/math worlds, most people will not know that "oh by" probably means
"0x" or that "0x.co" is probably not "Ox.co".

Otherwise I generally like the concept, as long as it's not used as a URL
shortener (per my previous comment).

